#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG diploma in management at Mahatma Gandhi Antarrashtriya Hindi Vishwavidyalaya

## faadoo.abhinav

Postgraduate diploma in management at Mahatma Gandhi Antarrashtriya Hindi Vishwavidyalaya

*Eligibility:* The applicant should have a bachelors  degree in any discipline with at least 50% marks for general category  and 45% for reserved category or bachelors degree with three years of  supervisory/ managerial/professional                   experience or professional degree in engineering/  technology/medicine/ architecture/law/ pharmacy or professional  qualification in accountancy/ cost accountancy/ company secretary or  masters degree in any subject 

*How to apply:* For online application form, visit the institute website www.hindivishwa.org


*Last date to apply:* October 15, 2012

Source:HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya (RGPV) Previous Year Question Paper for Information Storage Management Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya (RGPV) Previous Year Question Paper for Theory of Computation Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya (RGPV) Previous Year Question Paper for Computer Organization PG Diploma in Management (finance) at Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management Magistech 2012 Mahatma Gandhi Institute of Technology, Hyderabad Technical Fest

----------

